# fan controller & fans



## arko1983 (Oct 25, 2011)

will buy these fans 
Scythe Gentle Typhoon 120mm x 25mm Fan - 5400 RPM (D1225C12BBAP-31) - FrozenCPU.com

& this controller

Lamptron 20W - 4 Channel Aluminum Rheobus w/ Multi Color LED Display - Black (FC-6) - FrozenCPU.com

how r my choices.I think the controller can pull 4 fans without problems.will try to get these stuff from us via relative.I am looking for good lighting options & scythe kama bay plus(cannot find anywhere at decent price).


----------



## asingh (Oct 25, 2011)

The Lamptron can support 20W per channel. Not sure on the wattage for the SGTs;


----------



## arko1983 (Oct 25, 2011)

asingh said:


> The Lamptron can support 20W per channel. Not sure on the wattage for the SGTs;



13.68w i think.
check the link-
Scythe usa-ProductsCaseFan001

about lighting .how about this one

*www.frozencpu.com/products/12161/l..._2_Meter_-_Red_CB-LED20-RD.html?tl=g6c77s1337


----------

